# Stargate or battlestar galactica ?



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

To all the sic fi geeks, in your opinion, which do you like better. The stargate franchise( sg-1,Atlantis,universe) or the battlestar galactica franchise. I'm interested to see what everyone says. I'm deffinently a stargate person, as per my user name "Teal'c".

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i would have to say stargate, although ive watched pretty much all episodes of both


----------



## Teewa (May 24, 2010)

Battlestar!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

stargate sg-1

i got all the dvds...


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

That's so hard...Love Battlestar with all my heart but I'm gonna have to give it to Stargate. Stargate seems to have all these places to go with the stories, anything's possible. Battlestar seems to have done its' thing...beginning to end, Caprica was hard to get wrapped up in for me. Anyone ever think that Stargate Universe feels a lot like Battlestar sometimes? (btw, that's a good thing  )


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a really hard one ..
i've seen all episodes of both...
even the original battlestar galactica series....


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Original Battle star. I have never got into stargate, but have watched several episodes. As for the updated Battle star, I saw the pilot, wasn't impressed. I was never able to catch up with any of the other episodes to give it a second chance.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I've seen all the episodes and movie bits for the new battlestar and loved it all as well as my boyfriend. We really liked it. So much that it would be 3am and like junkies we'd be saying "just one more episode..."


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Stargate SG-1 and Alantis - no contest!


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Stargate for sure. The new Battlestar started well and then went all mumbo jumboly like Andromeda did.


----------



## doc3toes (Dec 6, 2010)

Are your frackin kidding? BSG all the way!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Stargate.... hell yea... i'm a HUUUUUGE fan. 

Really miss watching oniel  

I really got into stargate atlantis...till.. gonzo..

then i really got into stargate universe... till it's... gone.. lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

NewGuy said:


> ...started well and then went all mumbo jumboly ...


it's a sad but common fate.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ok, the boyfriend says original vs original, stargate takes it. New stuff vs new stuff, battlestar takes it.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't remember if I posted this when a similar question was asked before, but I do remember when the original Battle Star movie first aired, I walked down to the corner store with my dad (yes, I was a kid at the time) to buy a new vacuum tube (this item can be googled, yahooed, even blinged) for the TV. The lady in the store said "I bet you want to watch the big movie tonight".

Steve


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

The Stargate show has been cancelled.


----------

